# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Группа нашего сайта в контакте

## JAHolper

В связи с глобальным обновлением у нашего сайта теперь новая группа в контакте!
Ссылка: http://vk.com/belarusy


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
подписывайтесь

----------


## JAHolper

Нужен администратор в группу.
У кого есть желание и креативность - пишите.

----------

